# بخصوص زنا المحارم



## طارق_احمد (15 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله وكفي والصلاه والسلام علي عباده اللذين اصطفي
اود ان اسال سؤال علي ان يتبعه حوار باذن الله
هل يجوز للرجل في شريعتكم ان يفعل زنا المحارم تحت ظرف ما بدون ان يكون لذلك عقوبه
بمعني ان لا يكون ذلك حراما وفيها خظيئه كبيره؟


----------



## Michael (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

زنا محارم؟؟


----------



## طارق_احمد (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

نعم زنا المحارم
كزنا الوالد مع ابنته مثلا؟


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



طارق_احمد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الحمد لله وكفي والصلاه والسلام علي عباده اللذين اصطفي
> اود ان اسال سؤال علي ان يتبعه حوار باذن الله
> هل يجوز للرجل في شريعتكم ان يفعل زنا المحارم تحت ظرف ما بدون ان يكون لذلك عقوبه
> بمعني ان لا يكون ذلك حراما وفيها خظيئه كبيره؟


*الأخ الخبيب
الشريعة المسيحية تقضي بأنه إذا نظر رجل إلي إمرأة واشتهاها فقد زني بها.. 
فما بالك بالزنا ومن من؟ ... من المحارم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
النظرة والشهوة زنا في شريعتنا المسيحية 
وشريعتنا هي وحدانية الزوجة أي ليس للرجل إلا زوجة واحدة فقط 
كما كان أبينا أدم وأمنا حواء في جنة عدن.. 
فشريعتنا تقوم على الزوجة الواحدة للرجل.. 
فنظرة الرجل لإمرأة أخرى مجرد النظرة للشهوة زنا
إذا قرأت الكتاب المقدس ستجد فيه الإجابة على هذا السؤال*


----------



## طارق_احمد (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

اخي العزيز ريمون رمزي
تحيه طيبه لك
ما استنبطه من كلامك ان لا يجوز ان يتم زنا المحارم في النصرانيه تحت اي ظرف من الظروف
هل كلامي صحيح؟


----------



## Christian Knight (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



طارق_احمد قال:


> اخي العزيز ريمون رمزي
> تحيه طيبه لك
> ما استنبطه من كلامك ان لا يجوز ان يتم زنا المحارم في النصرانيه تحت اي ظرف من الظروف
> هل كلامي صحيح؟



*لا صحيح ولا غير صحيح,...
هات النص الكتابى اللى عاوز تسأل عنه واترك لنا الجواب بدون لف ودوران*


----------



## طارق_احمد (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



> صحيح ولا غير صحيح,...
> هات النص الكتابى اللى عاوز تسأل عنه واترك لنا الجواب بدون لف ودوران


انا لا الف ولا ادور
انا اسال


----------



## طارق_احمد (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

19: 30 و صعد لوط من صوغر و سكن في الجبل و ابنتاه معه لانه خاف ان يسكن في صوغر فسكن في المغارة هو و ابنتاه ) تكوين rm
19: 31 و قالت البكر للصغيرة ابونا قد شاخ و ليس في الارض رجل ليدخل علينا كعادة كل الارض ) تكوين rm
19: 32 هلم نسقي ابانا خمرا و نضطجع معه فنحيي من ابينا نسلا ) تكوين rm
19: 33 فسقتا اباهما خمرا في تلك الليلة و دخلت البكر و اضطجعت مع ابيها و لم يعلم باضطجاعها و لا بقيامها ) تكوين rm
19: 34 و حدث في الغد ان البكر قالت للصغيرة اني قد اضطجعت البارحة مع ابي نسقيه خمرا الليلة ايضا فادخلي اضطجعي معه فنحيي من ابينا نسلا ) تكوين rm
19: 35 فسقتا اباهما خمرا في تلك الليلة ايضا و قامت الصغيرة و اضطجعت معه و لم يعلم باضطجاعها و لا بقيامها ) تكوين rm
19: 36 فحبلت ابنتا لوط من ابيهما ) تكوين rm
19: 37 فولدت البكر ابنا و دعت اسمه مواب و هو ابو الموابيين الى اليوم  ) تكوين rm
19: 38 و الصغيرة ايضا ولدت ابنا و دعت اسمه بن عمي و هو ابو بني عمون الى اليوم  ) تكوين rm
هل بذلك اذا اضطر الانسان النصراني في موقف كهذا ان يلجا لزني المحارم


----------



## Christian Knight (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

*لا ارى اى شىء فى النص يدعو لزنا المحارم فهلا تكرمت واخبرتنا ما الذى جعلك تظن انه تحليل للزنا؟؟؟*


----------



## Basilius (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



			
				طارق_احمد;263609 قال:
			
		

> 19: 30 و صعد لوط من صوغر و سكن في الجبل و ابنتاه معه لانه خاف ان يسكن في صوغر فسكن في المغارة هو و ابنتاه ) تكوين rm
> 19: 31 و قالت البكر للصغيرة ابونا قد شاخ و ليس في الارض رجل ليدخل علينا كعادة كل الارض ) تكوين rm
> 19: 32 هلم نسقي ابانا خمرا و نضطجع معه فنحيي من ابينا نسلا ) تكوين rm
> 19: 33 فسقتا اباهما خمرا في تلك الليلة و دخلت البكر و اضطجعت مع ابيها و لم يعلم باضطجاعها و لا بقيامها ) تكوين rm
> ...





سلام 



> هل بذلك اذا اضطر الانسان النصراني في موقف كهذا ان يلجا لزني المحارم


سؤال  بسيط 
اكيد طبعا تقصد بكلمة نصراني اي مسيحي 
فهل كان لوط مسيحيا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ او نصرانيا زي ما انتوا بتقولوا ؟ ؟... دة اولا 
ثاينا ... هل هذا النص يدعو لزنا المحارم 
ام يسرد قصة ابنتا لوط عندما ظنا انة اذا لم ينجبا سوف ينقطع وجود البشر على الارض 
ولاحظ انها اسقيا لوط خمرة و غاب عن الوعي 
فهذا ليس دعوة لزنا المحارم في المسيحية كما تعتقد 
لانة هل لو كان لوط في وعية هل كان سيسمح بهذا ؟ 
هل كان اليهود الاوائل ايام ابراهيم  و اليهود عموما في العهد القديم يسمحوا بزواج الابنة بابيها ؟ 
بالطبع لا


----------



## طارق_احمد (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



> سلام


وعليكم السلام ورحمه من الله وبركاته


> سؤال بسيط
> اكيد طبعا تقصد بكلمة نصراني اي مسيحي


اخي الحبيب كلمه مسيحي هي كلمه منسوبه للمسيح
اي الاشخاص المتبعين للمسيح
وانت حسب عقيدتي غير تابع للمسيح


> فهل كان لوط مسيحيا


كان يهوديا
والمسيح لم يات لنقض الناموس او الانبياء
فانه جاء ليكمل


> ثاينا ... هل هذا النص يدعو لزنا المحارم


اكون شاكرا لسيادتك لو شرحتلي مغزاه


> ام يسرد قصة ابنتا لوط عندما ظنا انة اذا لم ينجبا سوف ينقطع وجود البشر على الارض
> ولاحظ انها اسقيا لوط خمرة و غاب عن الوعي
> فهذا ليس دعوة لزنا المحارم في المسيحية كما تعتقد
> لانة هل لو كان لوط في وعية هل كان سيسمح بهذا ؟


اليس هذا مدعاه للبعض ان يسلك مثل ذلك السلوك في بعض المواقف المشابهه؟


> لانة هل لو كان لوط في وعية هل كان سيسمح بهذا ؟


ولكن بعض انبياء الله الكرام بواقع كتابك زناه



> هل كان اليهود الاوائل ايام ابراهيم و اليهود عموما في العهد القديم يسمحوا بزواج الابنة بابيها ؟
> بالطبع لا


لنا حوار اخر في ذلك الموضوع
تحياتي لك


----------



## Christian Knight (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

*اولا حسب عقيدتك ايضا كلمة نصرانى معناها الذين ناصروا المسيح ثم سواء كنت تعترف باننا نتبع المسيح ام لا فانت لا يحق لنا ان تسمينا على هواك والا فسنسميك نحن محمديا لانك تعبد محمد

ثانيا لا يوجد اى انبياء زناة فى الكتاب المقدس يا محمدى وانما هناك انبياء وقعوا فى خطايا زنا وتابوا عنها مثل داود النبى وادعاءكم بان هناك انبياء زناة ما هى الا محاولة فاشلة لتبرير جرائم محمد الجنسية والادعاء بان جميع الانبياء ارتكبوها*


----------



## طارق_احمد (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



> اولا حسب عقيدتك ايضا كلمة نصرانى معناها الذين ناصروا المسيح


هؤلاء هم الحواريين اللذين كانوا يعبدون الله الواحد الاحد كانوا مسلمين يا سيد
فنصاري اليوم شيء تاني غيرهم


> ثم سواء كنت تعترف باننا نتبع المسيح ام لا فانت لا يحق لنا ان تسمينا على هواك والا فسنسميك نحن محمديا لانك تعبد محمد


جميل جدا ان تدعوني محمدي
والله اني اتشرف بذلك
والله شيء يشرفني
وان اردت ان تنعتني بالمحمدي فانا لا امانعك في هذا


> لانك تعبد محمد


سؤال ينم عن جهل فاضح وتزييف للحقائق
من قال لك اني اعبد محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام
وكيف وهو قال
لا تطروني كما اطرت النصاري ابن مريم فانما انا عبده فقولوا عبد الله ورسوله


> ثانيا لا يوجد اى انبياء زناة فى الكتاب المقدس


وماذا تطلق علي اللذين ياتون الزنا؟
انا لا اعلق


> يا محمدى


اشكرك



> وانما هناك انبياء وقعوا فى خطايا زنا وتابوا عنها مثل داود النبى وادعاءكم بان هناك انبياء زناة ما هى الا محاولة فاشلة لتبرير جرائم محمد الجنسية والادعاء بان جميع الانبياء ارتكبوها


اولا من الجيد انك كشفت جهلك الشديد في عده لقاءات
ولكن انا لم اتخطي حدودي معك او مع اي شخص
ومن الجميل عجزك عن الرد والاتيان بالنصوص والجوء للحديث عن الاسلام والشبهات الواهيه والسب والنهر
وان كان لديك نص فات به
 قُلْ هَاتُواْ بُرْهَانَكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (111)البقره111


----------



## Basilius (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



> هؤلاء هم الحواريين اللذين كانوا يعبدون الله الواحد الاحد كانوا مسلمين يا سيد
> فنصاري اليوم شيء تاني غيرهم



لأا تفرض رايك علينا من فضلك  
من اللذي كان مسلم يا استاذ ؟؟؟
تلاميذ المسيح كانوا مسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اية الكلام الاهبل الفاضي دة ؟ 


عجبي


----------



## طارق_احمد (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



> لأا تفرض رايك علينا من فضلك
> من اللذي كان مسلم يا استاذ ؟؟؟
> تلاميذ المسيح كانوا مسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اية الكلام الاهبل الفاضي دة ؟
> ...


اهبل وفاضي؟
اذا من قال بان اله هذا الدهر نزل من فرج امراه كلام اهبل وفاضي
هل تقبل هذا الكلام
انا وضح موقف عقيدتي تجاه الحواريين وهم كانول مسلمين يشهدوا بان لا اله الا الله وان المسيح عبد الله ورسوله
ومن فضلك التزم الموضوع


----------



## Christian Knight (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> لأا تفرض رايك علينا من فضلك
> من اللذي كان مسلم يا استاذ ؟؟؟
> تلاميذ المسيح كانوا مسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اية الكلام الاهبل الفاضي دة ؟
> ...



*يا افادا هى يعنى جت على دى,..
دول قالوا ان ادم كان مسلم وابراهيم كان مسلم والمسيح نفسه كان مسلم ده حتى الله عندهم بيقولوا انه اسلم!!!!!!!*


----------



## Basilius (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



> ومن فضلك التزم الموضوع




من اللذي لا يلتزم المواضيع ؟ 
من اللذي يفرض راية ؟ 
هل تعلم اصلا ما هو التجسد لكي تتكلم بمثل هذا الكلام الغبي 
هل التجسد بداية اللة ام بداية ظهور اللة في الجسد 
من اللذي يخرج عن الموضوع اذن يا هذا 

اذن الهك الاسلامي لم يكن لو وجودا قبل ما يراة محمدا في صورة شاب امرد 

ياريت تكون اكثر عقلانية 
ولا تفرض رايك و تقول كلام لا معنى لة 
بان تلاميذ المسيح كانوا مسلمين 
بطلوا افتراء


----------



## طارق_احمد (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



> يا افادا هى يعنى جت على دى,..
> دول قالوا ان ادم كان مسلم وابراهيم كان مسلم والمسيح نفسه كان مسلم ده حتى الله عندهم بيقولوا انه اسلم!!!!!!!


وانت تقول ان المسيح هو الله
بسيطه


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

*الأخ الحبيب
أنا سأضطر إلي أن أحكي معك ببساطة شديدة لذلك:
أرجو أن تعلم جيداً أن الله عندما خلق أدم ووضعه في جنة عدن ليعملها ويحفظها، ثم صنع له معيناً نظيره، فقال أدم هذه الآن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي.. تكوين الإصحاح الثاني
وهذا معناه أنه عندما صنع الله الإنسان الأول صنعه وصنع له حواء واحدة فقط..
هل تعلم معني أنه لم يصنع له أكثر من حواء ... 
لأن شريعة الله أن يكون للإنسان حواء واحدة فقط وليس أكثر (شريعة الزوجة الواحدة)
لكن ياحبيبي عندما أخطأ الإنسان وعرف الخطية وأصبح الإنسان بعيداً عن الله.. 
وعرف الإنسان الخطية.. من أمثلة ذلك ابنتي لوط .. وغيرهما 
وكان الكتاب المقدس في العهد القديم يورد لنا خطايا كثيرة كان يصنعها الأنبياء وغيرهم 
وكان يذكرها لنا ليعلمنا أن الجميع قد زاغوا وفسدوا لأنهم عرفوا الخطية وأعوذهم مجد الله..
عرف الشخص أكثر من حواء وكان يعطي كتاب طلاق حسب شريعة موسي (الشريعة اليهودية)..
وجاء السيد المسيح ليكمل الناموس ويعرف الناس الناموس الأصلي ليعود بالإنسان إلي أصله 
يعود بأدم واحد وحواء إلي ما كان يريد الله منهما أن يكونا مع الله في وحدانية في زيجة واحدة..
لذلك لا نجد في العهد الجديد إلا تحذير من الزنا وكما قلت لك أن من ينظر إلي إمرأة لمجرد الشهوة حتى لو لم يزن معها فقد زني بها..
وأكثر من ذلك نجد السيد المسيح في إنجيل معلمنا متي في الإصحاح الخامس من العدد 27إلي العدد 32 يقول لنا "قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تزن وأما أنا فأقول لكم: إن كل من ينظر إلي إمرأة ليشتهيها، فقد زني بها في قلبه. فإن كانت عينك اليمني تعثرك فاقلعها وألقها عنك، لأنه خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك ولا يلقي جسدك كله في جهنم. وإن كانت يدك اليمني تعثرك فاقطعها وألقها عنك، لأنه خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك ولا يلقي جسدك كله في جهنم. وقيل من طلق إمرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق وأما أنا فأقول لكم إن من طلق إمرأته إلا لعلة الزني يجعلها تزني ومن يتزوج مطلقة فإنه يزني"
فهذه تعاليم كتابنا المقدس .. فهو ينظر إلي الإنسان كإنسان الرجل مثل المرأة لكل منهما حقوقه مثل الآخر "فأجعل له معيناً نظيره" هل تفهم معني كلمة نظيره .. تعني مثله تماما مساوية له فحواء مساوية لأدم لها مثل حقوقه وعليها مثل واجباته لا فرق بين الرجل والمرأة في شيء.. لذلك جاء السيد المسيح ليعلم غلاظ القلوب أن يعودوا إلي آدم الأول .. آدم قبل الخطية.. الذي عرف حواء واحدة فقط وليس أكثر من حواء .. فلا يشته حواء أخرى لئلا يقع في خطية الزنا..
هل تريد توضيح أكثر من ذلك..*


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

الأخ الحبيب 
للأسف أنت داخل المنتدي للسب والقذف فقط ولم تدخل لتتعلم شيء 
ولكن لتثبت فقط أن على عينك عصابة لا تري إلا ما تريد أن تراه فقط
والحقيقة أمامك لا تراها أن محمد ذاته كان يزني زني المحارم
وذلك بدخوله على زوجة ربيبه ابنه بالتبني عندما طلقها منه وأخذها لنفسه 
أنا لا أريد أن أدخل في موضوع سفسطائي معك
فالحقيقة الأولي التي يجب أن تفهمها أن الإنسان بطبيعته خطاء 
ولا يوجد إنسان مهما كان لا يخطئ حتى الأنبياء كلهم وقعوا في الخطية
فالأنبياء غير معصومين من الخطأ حتى محمد ذاته غير معصوم من الخطأ
إذا كنت أولاً تؤمن بهذا المبدأ نكمل مع بعضنا الحديث واحدة واحدة
أما إذا كنت لا تؤمن بذلك فالحديث معك مغلق منذ البداية.


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

وأضيف إليك أن الوحيد الذي لم يخطئ وهذا بشهادة القرآن ذاته قرآنكم
هو المسيح عيسي ابن مريم 
أما جميع الأنبيا الذين سبقوه فقد وقعوا في الخطية.
لأن الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوذهم مجد الله
الجميع أعوذهم الفداء
أن يتم تكفير عن خطاياهم
ولم يحدث ذلك إلا بدم السيد المسيح


----------



## My Rock (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

يا الهي اد ايه بتحبوا اللف و الدوران و الهروب
النص لا يحتوي على امر لزنى المحارم, بل الكتاب المقدس يحرم الزنى و ارتقى به المسيح ليصف الزنى بالنظر و الاشتهاء

عندك اضافة في صلب الموضوع ضيفها, و الا فبلاش تشتيت للموضوع

صعبة؟


----------



## طارق_احمد (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

شكرا لكم علي حذف ردي بعد فشلكم في الاجابه
عجبت لقوم يردون بشريعه غيرهم


----------



## My Rock (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

حترد في صلب الموضوع لا ايه الحكاية؟


----------



## Jesus is God (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

يا اخوتى لا فائدة من الجدل فكما قال السيد المسيح فى انجيل متى الاصحاح 7:

.6 لا تعطوا القدس للكلاب.ولا تطرحوا درركم قدام الخنازير.لئلا تدوسها بارجلها وتلتفت فتمزقكم


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

يأخي 
نحن لا نرد بشريعة غيرنا ولكن كما قلت لك عنك مشكلة كبيرة إنك تضع عصابة على عينيك لكي لا تري الحقيقة الواضحة كما قالها إخوتي لك وهي أن شريعتنا تقضي بأن النظر إلي المرأة لمجرد الشهوة يعتبر زني ..
كما أنك لا تنظر الخشبة التي في عينيك قبل أن تنظر القذي التي في عين أخيك أنظر أولا إلي نبيك وما فعل مع المرأة وتحقيره لها وتحقير كل من اتبعوه للمرأة... حتى في الجنة أين المرأة في الجنة...
نحن لا ننقل من أحد ولكن نسألك أسئلة لكي ترد بها على نفسك ولا نطلب منك إجابات عنها
أنت تردد أن محمد لم يخطي ولم يتوب عن خطية لأنه لم يخطيء 
وأنا أسألك لنفسك ولا أطلب منك إجابة.. أليس محمد إنسان.. وإن كان إنسان أليس الكل خطاؤون 
وإن لم يكن محمد أخطأ فهو بذلك إله وبذلك فما حاجته إلي الله لكي ينزل عليه بالقرآن كما قال
فليس هو بحاجة إلي الله لأنه غير مخطيء في شيء وهو غير محتاج إلي الفداء الذي شرعته الأديان التي جاءت قبلكم مثل اليهودية والمسيحية التي لا تستطيعون أن تؤمنوا بقرآنكم إلا بإيمانكم أولاً بالتوراة والإنجيل..
وليس هناك تحريف فيهما كما تدعون أنظر إلي ما ورد عن تحريف القرآن وهل القرآن الذي في يديك هو القرآن المدعى به أم قرآن آخر أكلت بعض أجزائه الدابة..
أنت لا ينفع معك الحديث لذلك كما قلت لك عندما تنزع العصابة التي على عينيك تعال تحدث معنا..


----------



## ثابت (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



My Rock قال:


> يا الهي اد ايه بتحبوا اللف و الدوران و الهروب
> النص لا يحتوي على امر لزنى المحارم, بل الكتاب المقدس يحرم الزنى و ارتقى به المسيح ليصف الزنى بالنظر و الاشتهاء
> 
> عندك اضافة في صلب الموضوع ضيفها, و الا فبلاش تشتيت للموضوع
> ...



طيب ايش عقوبة الزنا عندكم
وليش لم يعاقب الكتاب كل من قام بعملية الزنا
والكتاب المقدس مليان من هل حكي
واين عقوبة الرجم فية التوراة


----------



## طارق_احمد (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



> يا الهي اد ايه بتحبوا اللف و الدوران و الهروب
> النص لا يحتوي على امر لزنى المحارم, بل الكتاب المقدس يحرم الزنى و ارتقى به المسيح ليصف الزنى بالنظر و الاشتهاء
> 
> عندك اضافة في صلب الموضوع ضيفها, و الا فبلاش تشتيت للموضوع
> ...


لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله
اولا لاتتكلم عن اللف والدوران وانت اكبر مرواغ 
اذا كان لديك رد فقله
معندكش رد خلاص
بسيطه
-------------------------------------------


> يا اخوتى لا فائدة من الجدل فكما قال السيد المسيح فى انجيل متى الاصحاح 7:
> 
> .6 لا تعطوا القدس للكلاب.ولا تطرحوا درركم قدام الخنازير.لئلا تدوسها بارجلها وتلتفت فتمزقكم


الله محبه
------------------------------------------------------------
يا اخوه اليس هذا النص مدعاه لارتكاب ذلك النوع من الزني في بعض الحالات المشابهه
ابناء نبي يزنون معه
لا تعليق


----------



## Christian Knight (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

*نحن لا نؤمن بعصمة الانبياء لكن انت جبت منين اصلا ان لوط نبى؟؟؟؟
فلوط كان مجرد انسان بار لكنه ارتضى لبناته ان يسكنوا فى مدينة الفساد ونتيجة لذلك كانت اخلاقهن بهذه الصورة وحتى الان لم تعطنا ادنى دليل على ان النص يدعو لاى نوع من انواع الزنا
ثم لو كنت ستعتبر مجرد ذكر هذه الحادثة مدعاة للزنا فالمفروض ايضا انك تعتبر دخول محمد على عائشة فى طفولتها مدعاة لاغتصاب الاطفال
وتعدد زوجات وملكات يمين محمد مدعاة لتعدد الزوجات والعشيقات (طبعا انت تعرف انه كان متزوج باكثر من اربعة ده غير ملكات اليمين)
وتزوج محمد من زوجة ابنه مدعاة للتزوج من اى امراة تعجبك حتى لو كانت زوجة ابنك او ابنة اخيك او اختك او خالتك او عمتك
واغتصاب محمد لصفية بنت حيى بعد قتل كل قومها مدعاة لقتل عائلة اى امراة تعجبك واتخاذها لنفسك

لكن...........................
هناك نقطة هامة جدا انا نسيتها,........

وهى انكم لا تعتبرون اى من الجرائم التى سبقت خطايا وانما تعتبرونها امورا عادية محللة لرسول الله!!!!!!!!!!!!!!فى حين نحن نعتبر ان زنا ابنتى لوط خطية ولا نلف وندور ونخترع مبررات غير منطقية لاننا اصلا لا ننسب العصمة لاحد سوى الله

ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت الفرق بيننا وبينكم فى موضوع خطايا الانبياء
ثم ما دليلك على التحريف المزعوم يا من تؤمن بكتاب ظهرت منه عشرات النسخ بعد موت نبيكم حتى احرقها بن عفان واختار النسخة التى تماشت مع اهواؤه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
سلام المسيح مع الجميع
*


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

ولكن هذا لا يتنافي مع عصمه الانبياء
هذا كلامكم:
هل النبي معصوم من الخطأ حلل هذه العبارة يا من تدعى العلم
إذا كان النبي معصوم من الخطية فما حاجته إلي الرسالة التي تنزل عليه 
فبره ذاتي منه ولا يحتاج إلي تنفيذ وصايا الله ولا يحتاج إلي الله فهو إله..
وحاشا بنا أن نقول هذا فالنبي إنسان والإنسان معرض للخطية 
الملاك زاته أخطأ وسقط وأصبح شيطان هل تؤمن بذلك والا لا تؤمن بذلك
فما بالك بالإنسان.. هل لا يخطيء إذا قلت غير ذلك فأنت لا تعلم شيء 
تقول لي أن التوراة والإنجيل محرفة
أين التوراة والإنجيل الغير محرفة هاتها لنا ونحن نعترف معك بأن التوراة والإنجيل محرفة
ويوجد مخطوطات قديمة تثبت أن التوراة والإنجيل غير محرفة وانتم تعتمدون على كتابات حديثة 
وتلونها حسب ما تريدوا لتثبتوا لأنفسكم كذبا أن التوراة والإنجيل محرفة
وصدقتكم كذبكم..
إدرس أنت المخطوطات القديمة وهي موجودة في المتاحف العالمية وهي تثبت صحة وصدق 
التوراة والإنجيل الذي بين أيدينا ولا نحتاج نحن لإثبات ذلك أنت المحتاج
من هم علمائنا الذين تدعى أنهم اعترفوا بتحريف كتابنا المقدس 
أنت تردد كذبة أصدها علماؤكم وللأسف انسقتم لها وأصبحت لديكم حقيقة وهي خلاف ذلك
يابني أنظر إلي عمر التوراة وعمر الإنجيل آخر سفر كتب في العهد الجديد كانت قبل ولادة محمدك بحوالي
ستمائة سنة.. وكان الكتاب المقدس يتداول حتى وقتنا هذا وأسألك لمصلحة من حرف
أنتم فقط تدعون تحريفه لتثبتوا لأنفسكم أن محمد نبي وأن التوراة والإنجيل ذكرته 
وهذا غير صحيح بالمرة
هل تحتاج البشرية آخر بعد المسيح؟
بالطبع كان هو أخر الكل.. ولا يحتاج البشر إلي نبي أخر بعده أو مخلص آخر بعده
يابني إقرأ التوراة وإقرأ قرآنك تجد أن أحكام القرآن كلها منقولة من التوراة
كل قصص الأنبياء منقولة من التوراة فما الحاجة إلي القرآن
إلا لأن يكون الشخص مزواج زاني بدعوى أن ذلك ما حلله الله والله برئ من هذا كله
إقرأ لطه حسين مثلاً من قال أن بأمكانه أن يؤلف قرآناً .. والكتاب كثيرين في هذا الشأن..
وإقرأ أسباب نزول كل آية عندك لتعرف السبب إما لزيجة جديدة أو لاغتصاب أو لزني محارم كما فعل محمد مع زوجة ربيبه إلخ..
وتدعى أن أنبيائنا زناة .. أنبيائنا قبل أن تتكلم عليهم هم أيضاً أنبيائكم لأنه لا يمكن لكم أن لا تؤمنوا بهم..
وكما تري أنا لا أنقل من أحد ولكني أكلمك كلام بالمنطق والعقل حكم عقلك وإقرأ بلا تحيز لدينك أو للدين الآخر واستنبط أنت الصحيح ولكن قبل أن تقرأ أدعو الله أن يهديك إلي التفكير السليم وأن ينير لك بصيرتك
ياابني 
كتابنا المقدس عاقب على شرب الخمر والزنا والسرقة والقتل وكل المبيقات 
وأكثر من ذلك لا يعرف ما تسمونه أنتم بالتقية
ولا يعرف كذب أبيض ولا اسود الكذب كذب خلافاً لكم 
كتابنا المقدس وشريعتنا تنظر إلي الإنسان بالرحمة فهو بالرغم من كونه يستحق الرجم والقتل .. لكن إلهنا الذي نؤمن به رحيم .. فإذا جاء الإنسان إليه بكل خطاياه واعترف بها فهو قادر أن يغفر له.. فهو الله الرحيم .. القادر على كل شيء.. الذي نقول عنه أبانا الذي في السموات .. 
ولكنك لا تعرف معني أبوته لنا.. 
لأنك لا تعرف عن الله إلا كما صورته لك شريعتك سيد وعبد خلافاً 
ياابني أنا لا أبغي أن أطيل عليك ولكنك لا تسمع الكلام بالمرة 
لكنك تلف وتدور نقول لك أن الكتاب المقدس يعاقب على الزنا تقول ما هي العقوبة 
نقول لك إقرأ وأنت تجد ما تريد تلف وتدور وفي بعض الأحيان تتطاول على الأعضاء
تنقل من كتب وأقاويل ونقول لك إقرأ الكتاب المقدس أولاً بصورة سليمة تقول لي أنك تؤمن بتوراة موسي ولا تؤمن بما ورد بسفر نشيد الأناشيد
لأنك لا تعرف ما يتكلم عنه نشيد الأناشيد
أنت تنظر إليه بصورة جسدية كما علمكم محمد 
ولكننا ننظر إلي هذا السفر بصورة روحية
فالله اختار الكنيسة ويتغزل في كنيسته ولكنك تنظر إلي الله أنه ينظر إلي إمرأة 
لأن كل فكرك في المرأة لتأخذ منها اللذة الجسدية فقط 
ولكنك لا تنظر إليها أنها كإنسان مثلك مساوية لك في كل شيء
تنظر إلي المرأة أنك تأخذ منها احتياجك الجسدي في الدنيا والآخرة (الحوريات)
أنظر إلي روحانية العبادة في الكتاب المقدس وأنظر إلي الجسدانية لديكم..
حقق في هذا ياإبني وربنا يفتح لك بصيرتك..


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

يا ابني 
كريستيان لم يفلس ولكنك أنت المفلس الهشيم أنت
لأن كريستيان عندما ذكر لك خطايا محمد ادعيت أنه أفلس
جهلك والعصابة التي تضعها على عينيك ونقلك لكتابات الآخرين
جعلك مقفل الذهن تتعصب لمحمدك ولا تريد عليه كلمة 
نحن لا نحتاج لإثبات صحة كتابنا المقدس ولكن أنتم المحتاجون إلي إثبات صحة قرآنكم
الدابة ... عثمان... زوجات متعددات.. زني .. زواج من طفلة.. تقية.. وغيره
ثم تدعى أن لوط نبي.. بالرغم من أن الكتاب المقدس ثبت به خطية لوط وغيره
إلا أنك لا تعترف بذلك ... وتكابر بالرغم من وجود خطايا محمد أمام عينيك وبالرغم من 
الإدعاء بأن تلك الخطايا بحل من الله..!! كيف يكون هذا.. بالله عليك.. 
كيف تنزل آية لمن يدعى نبوة بالزنا وبمضاجعة طفلة.. وتعدد الزوجات ... وبكل تلك الخطايا
وتقول أن الكتاب المقدس لم يجازي على الزنا
تماطل .. تراوغ.. وعند إجابتك .. تدعى أن المستوي ضعيف وأن المحاور معك لا يتسطيع أن يكمل
ياابني 
إقرأ وأفهم ما تقرأه
أعط لنفسك فرصة للتفكير فيما تقرأ 
أعط لنفسك فرصة ألا تخطئ في أحد وتتلفظ بألفاظ خارجة
وتذكر لكم دينكم ولنا ديننا


----------



## My Rock (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



طارق_احمد قال:


> لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله
> اولا لاتتكلم عن اللف والدوران وانت اكبر مرواغ
> اذا كان لديك رد فقله
> معندكش رد خلاص
> بسيطه


 
اترك الاهانات الشخصية و بلاش قلة ادب
انا رديت و قلت النص لا يحتوي على امر لزنى المحارم, بل الكتاب المقدس يحرم الزنى و ارتقى به المسيح ليصف الزنى بالنظر و الاشتهاء

عندك اضافة في صلب الموضوع ضيفها, و الا فبلاش تشتيت للموضوع


----------



## ثابت (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*لخروج العضو عن جوهر الموضوع*


----------



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

يا ثابت هذه اخر مرة احذرك
لا تشتت المواضيع
تريد ان تطرح سؤال جديد, اطرحه في موضوع منفصل
خلينا نشوف تاليتها مع طارق احمد الي بيكرر السؤال و بنكررله الاجابة


----------



## steven gerrard (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

الا طارق احمد

حضرتك حطيت شبهة وجه دورنا نرد عليها

اولا الكتاب المقدس يحكى قصةلوط كما حدثت

ثانيا لوط لم يكن نبيا بل كان رجلا بارا

ثالثا والاهم هل النص بيقولك ازنو زنا محارم هاتلى كده امر من النص بذلك؟

النص بيحكى قصة حضرتك مش قادر تفهم كده ولا انت جاى تهاجم وخلاص

يعنى لما قرانك بيحكى قصه ابرهه الحبشى لما جه يهاجم الكعبة هل معنى  ذلك ان قرانك امر بمهاجمة الكعبة ولا بيحكى قصة

اظن المفروض تبقى فهمت

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## Christian Knight (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

*طارق قال باول رسالة له بالمنتدى:*


طارق_احمد قال:


> اولا انا طالب علم في هذا الموضوع ولي بعض الاسئله البسيطه



*وانا هعوم على عومه ونشوف ان كان صادقا فى كلامه هذا ام كان ينافق فحسب كعادة المسلمين.

والسؤال الذى طرحه طارق فى هذا الموضوه هو:
هل ذكر الكتاب المقدس لخطية ابنتى لوط مدعاة للزنا؟
الاجابة:
لا
هل لديك اسئلة اخرى يا طارق؟*


----------



## ثابت (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



My Rock قال:


> يا ثابت هذه اخر مرة احذرك
> لا تشتت المواضيع
> تريد ان تطرح سؤال جديد, اطرحه في موضوع منفصل
> خلينا نشوف تاليتها مع طارق احمد الي بيكرر السؤال و بنكررله الاجابة




اسمع يا روكي على ايش بتحذر   
يعني ما بدك نسال 
على كلا سؤالي كان بسيط وانا قمت بفتح موضوع جديد به
ارجو منك ان تجيب هناك 



ملاحظة  انا ما بخاف ممن التهديد فياريت بلاش الاسلوب هذا معاي 
وبعدين ما تنرفز كثير احسن ما يصيبك اشي ولا يطقلك عرق


----------



## ثابت (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



Christian Knight قال:


> *طارق قال باول رسالة له بالمنتدى:*
> 
> 
> *وانا هعوم على عومه ونشوف ان كان صادقا فى كلامه هذا ام كان ينافق فحسب كعادة المسلمين.
> ...



انا عندي سؤال يتعلق بالموضوع
اساله ولا افتح موضوع خاص فيه


----------



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



ثابت قال:


> انا عندي سؤال يتعلق بالموضوع
> اساله ولا افتح موضوع خاص فيه


 
افتح موضوع خاص
ما بكم لا تفهمون من اول كلمة؟


----------



## ثابت (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



My Rock قال:


> افتح موضوع خاص
> ما بكم لا تفهمون من اول كلمة؟





للمرة الثانية احاول فتح الموضوع  ولكن كانه المشرف لم يراجع بعد حتى يعتمدها
ليش


----------



## My Rock (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



ثابت قال:


> للمرة الثانية احاول فتح الموضوع ولكن كانه المشرف لم يراجع بعد حتى يعتمدها
> ليش


 
يا مسلم, عمرك مش حتعرف النظام؟ 
عمركم كله حتبقوا في البهذلة و الشذوذ عن القانون؟
تطلعلي من الموضوع لتسألي ليه مش موضوعك مش مفعل لحد الان؟ مافيش قسم للشكاوي و المشاكل يعني؟
موضوعك ينتظر مصادقة المشرف, فأنتظر يا اخي!


----------



## إبحار (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



My Rock قال:


> يا مسلم, عمرك مش حتعرف النظام؟
> عمركم كله حتبقوا في البهذلة و الشذوذ عن القانون؟
> تطلعلي من الموضوع لتسألي ليه مش موضوعك مش مفعل لحد الان؟ مافيش قسم للشكاوي و المشاكل يعني؟
> موضوعك ينتظر مصادقة المشرف, فأنتظر يا اخي!



لسى اسلوبك زي ماانت ياروك كلامك سطحي وفيه كم هائل من الحقد ومااتوقع راح تطور في يوم 

لو نجي بعد خمسين سنة نلقاك زي ماانت وادارتك للمنتدى زي ماهي قائمة على الحذف والتزوير والشتم

فعلا اسلوب التخاطب نعمه كثير من الناس محرومين منه 

:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

حبيبي My Rock
أنا معاك وأويدك في رأيك فإلهنا إله نظام ..


----------



## طارق_احمد (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كريستيان نايت
انا طاالب علم فعلا وهذه حقيقه
فانا غير اناس كثيرون يدعون العلم وهم لا ينزوا جناح بعوضه من لعلم
وَفَوْقَ كُلِّ ذِي عِلْمٍ عَلِيمٌ 
وهذه رساله الي من فهم كلامي
اما كريستيان نايت فظهر افلاسه الشديد وهو واخرين ولجاوا للاسلاميات
لماذا الاسلاميات
هل هذه ساحه للحوار الاسلامي ام رد علي الشبهات
فكان الاولي والاحري ان ترد بما يحويه دينكد
مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ حُمِّلُوا التَّوْرَاةَ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَحْمِلُوهَا كَمَثَلِ الْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَاراً بِئْسَ مَثَلُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ
وعجيا لكم ولردودكم الغير مقنعه بالمره وانا هفترض اهنا ردود
الان
لوط النبي -كما هو في الاسلام  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ وَيُونُسَ وَلُوطاً وَكُلاًّ فضَّلْنَا عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ  - القدوه وابنتيه يزنون؟
اليس هذا الامر الاد مدعاه للقوم ا يفعلوا مثل تلك الجرائم؟
هذا هو سؤالي؟
اتمني الرد


----------



## طارق_احمد (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

اما بخصوص النظام ايها الزعيم
فالسكوت احيانا يكون افضل من الكلام


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

للأسف إلي الآن لم تفهم ما قلناه لك
لوط ليس نبياً
ولم تفهم أيضاً أن الأنبياء غير معصومين من الخطأ
وأذكرك هنا بروايتين إرجع لهما 
رواية مناة والغناديق اعتبر محمدك مناة من الآلهة وهنا أخطأ 
ورواية تلقيح النخيل
أرجو أن تكون على علم بتلك الروايتين
ففيهما أخطأ محمدك
والروايتان تدلان على أنه لا يوجد إنسان مهما كان معصوم من الخطأ 
أما الأنبياء الذين ذكرتهم وذكرهم قرآنك فقصصهم منقولة كلها من التوراة 
ولم يأت قرآنك بجديد عنهم إلا ما أراد ذكره فقط وترك الباقي
أي أنه أخذ ما يعجبه ويلائمه فقط (ما تذكره من قصص الأنبياء فقط)
وأذكرك بما قلناه لك جميعنا من أن الأنبياء كلهم تحت الناموس 
أي تحت الخطية وكلهم أخطأوا ولا يوجد من هو معصوم فيهم من الخطأ
الوحيد المعصوم من الخطأ هو المسيح فقط وهذا بشهادة قرآنكم
وأنه أيضا هو الديان إقرأ قرأنك وتجد فيه كل هذا
وقد سبق وأن قلنا لك أنك لم تأت إلي هذا المنتدي للمناقشة 
ولكنك أتيت للمقاوحة فقط لذلك فنحن غير مستعدين لذلك
لأنك بالرغم من إجاباتنا عليك تقول ليس هناك إجابات أو تتعلل بعلل أخرى
نحن لا نضيع وقتنا وغير مستعدين لتضييع الوقت معك بلا فائدة مرجوة
فإبن الهلاك للهلاك يدعى


----------



## Basilius (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



> القدوه وابنتيه يزنون؟
> اليس هذا الامر الاد مدعاه للقوم ا يفعلوا مثل تلك الجرائم؟



ايها المدلس 
طلعلي الامر بزنى الاب مع ابنتة 
طلعلي ان الكتاب في هذة الفقرة يقول ايها البنات ازنوا مع اولادكم 
فهل عندما يسرد القران حكاية فرعون وكفرة و معصيتة هل بذلك يدعو القران للكفر و المعصية 
اذن فعلى طريقتك اقول 
عندما يسرد القران بعض قصص الكفار كما تقولوا فهذا مدعاة للمسلمين ان يفعلوا ذلك


----------



## samer12 (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



طارق_احمد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> كريستيان نايت
> انا طاالب علم فعلا وهذه حقيقه
> فانا غير اناس كثيرون يدعون العلم وهم لا ينزوا جناح بعوضه من لعلم
> ...


ولكل مجذوب بنوا قبة 
أنت بالفعل لا تفهم الكلام لاحظ أن جميع الذين أجابوك أعطوك جواب صحيح وأنت تتمسك برأيك 
فيقولون لك أين هو التحريض على الزنى وهذا هو سؤالك فتأتي لهم من كل قطر أغنية 
فمن يأسهم من عقلك المتحجر يقولون ربما يفهم إذا حدثناه كما حدثه  ذلك الذي سلب عقلك وليس من عجزهم ولكن لكي تفهم وأقول لك لن تفهم لأنك مسلوب الأرادة في الفهم 
لم يلجأ أحد إلى الحديث عن الأسلاميات إلا لأننا بدئنا نعتقد أنكم لا تفهمون اللغة العربية وكأننا نحدثكم بلغة غريبة لا تفهمونها 
فعد إلى صلب الموضوع أين وجدت الكتاب المقدس يقول أزنوا  وهنا نقول لك أطرح الموضوع أما عن ورود ذكر ما فعلتاه أبنتا لوط فهي حادثة مرت مع أحد البشر الأبرار وليس له فيها إرادة و اللتان قامتا بالفعل هنا أبنتاه وجهلهم وهي صالحة للتأديب وليس كما تدعي لفعل الفاحشة


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



طارق_احمد قال:


> ان اردت ان تسال عن تلك اروايات فاخبرني وارسل لك بريدي الالكتروني وحادثني من خلاله
> وكالعاده هروب للاسلاميات
> ولا بوجد رد حتي الان


من قال لك إني أريد أن أحادثك على بريدك الإليكتروني
هلم وأنشر غسيلك هنا
كلنا قلنا لك أن الكتاب المقدس لم يأمرنا بالزنا ولا بزني المحارم
ومن الوصايا العشر "لا تزن"
وقد ذكرت في شريعة موسي النبي ولم تذكر لا محارم ولا غير محارم
فقد وردت الكلمة مطلقة بلا إضافة عليها وهي تشمل بذلك المحارم وغيرهم
فكيف يأمرنا الكتاب بالزني وممن من المحارم
سبق وأن شرحنا لك كل هذا ولكنك تجادل وتجادل
سبق وأن أخبرناك بأن لوط لم يكن في وعيه عندما زنت به ابنتاه
وقلنا لك أن لوط لم يكن نبياً كما تدعون
ولم تفهم 
كيف نفهمك
تكلمنا لك من كتابكم لكي تفهم 
ولم تفهم
سألناك عن النبي وهل هو معصوم من الخطأ
أجبت بالخطأ أنه معصوم 
وحاولنا شرح أن النبي إنسان وكل إنسان مولود بالخطية وليس معصوما من الخطأ
ولكنك جادلت وتتهرب ولا تريد أن تفهم وأعطيناك روايتان لخطأ محمد ولم تفهم
حاولنا أن نوضح لك من الكتاب المقدس ولم تفهم وقفلت مخك على ما هو فيه
حاولنا أن نأتيك فما لديكم من زنا محمد ومضاجعته للذكور وللأطفال هل أوضح لك 
أكثر من ذلك ولكنك تغلق عقلك 
إنسان عقله مغلق ومناقشات سفسطائية 
ونحن لا نحب المناقشات الغبية
فكيف لك تقول لي أن أحادثك على بريدك الإليكتروني 
فأنت فتحت الحديث هنا 
وتتهرب وتقول تعال على بريدي الإليكتروني
من منا يتهرب 
أنت مجادل للجدال وتضييع الوقت ولا تريد أن تفهم شيء 
لأنك إنسان متعصب مجذوب للخطية غرقان في الزنا وتفكر فيه 
وتأول الآيات حسب هواك ليس إلا ولا تريد أن تفهم


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> لأا تفرض رايك علينا من فضلك
> من اللذي كان مسلم يا استاذ ؟؟؟
> تلاميذ المسيح كانوا مسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اية الكلام الاهبل الفاضي دة ؟
> ...



لا تتعجب يأخي أفادا 
اليوم نسمع أكذوبة جديدة أن التلاميذ كانوا مسلمين
وأمس قرأنا أن إبراهيم كان مسلماً حنيفاً
اين كان الإسلام أيام إبراهيم 
فلماذا لم تتعجب من تلك وتتعجب اليوم من أن التلاميذ كانوا مسلمين
هذا هو حالهم فإن كان محمدا ادعى على إبراهيم الإسلام 
فلماذا لا يدعون هم على التلاميذ أنهم مسلمين
وغدا سيقولون لنا أن المسيح مسلماً أيضاً
لأنه على الصليب أسلم الروح!!!
لا تتعجب يأخي الحبيب 
الرب معك ببركة صلوات أمنا العذراء وكافة القديسين


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

أظن أن موضوع زني المحارم تم الإجابة على كل أسئلتك
من اخوتي ومني
وأتن تحاور للجدال فيه فقط
أما جنسية أبائنا موسي وإبراهيم ويعقوب فهي معروفةعندنا
لكن عندكم فقد حرفتوها كما حرفتوا كل شيء..


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

طبعاً بدون تعليق منك
لأنك لم تفهم سؤالي 
وهو سؤال بالسخرية منك ومن أمثالك
كما قلت لك جنسية آبائنا موسي وإبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وكافة آبائنا معروفة لدينا
لكن غير معروفة لديكم لأنها محرفة كما قلت لك كقصص الأنبياء التي حرفها لكم نبيكم الكذاب


----------



## blackguitar (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

*بالراحه يا ريمون صحتك *
*العالم دى مستهلش*
*نقول طور قالوا احلبوه *
*وعلم فالمتبلم يصبح ناسى*
*احنا عندنا لغايه النهرده ادله بتشهد لدينا *
*لكن هما عندهم الجنس وياحلاوة يا ولاد الجنس ده احلى حاجه عندهم ........... ما شاء الله محمد نبيهم كانت عينه تمام مفيش بنت عجبته الا وخطفها *
*حتى اللى اخدها لابنه بالتبنى شويه هوا ياعينى مقدرش يستحمل*
*ماهو بشر برده يا جماعه *
*عادى يعنى *
*وبعد كده ده رسول الله براحته يعنى *


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

حبيبي Blackguitar 
ربنا يسوع المسيح أعطانا قوة لكي نحطم بها القيود
وأعطانا في رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي ما يكفينا عن الأنبياء الكذبة والمضلين
وهو قادر أن يفتح أعين العميان كما سبق وأن فعل..
نحن أدوات في يد ربنا يسوع المسيح ودائما نعطي إجابة لكل من يسألنا 
وقد أسلمهم الله إلي ذهن مرفوض واجبنا يجب أن نؤديه
صلوات القديسين تكون مع جميعنا.. آمين


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

الرجاء عدم تشتيت الموضوع و الخروج للاسلاميات
و نكرر الاجابة
لا يوجد نص يأمر بزنا المحارم, بل نصوص تمنع الزنا بكل انواعه راجع الرد التالي:
http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=268180&postcount=9

و من له اذان للسمع فليسمع


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

(وقد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء لا تزن وأما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه فإن كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فاقلعهاو القها عنك )
هذه هي الإجابة الأخيرة في هذا الموضوع
أنت تريد أن تدخل في مهاترات وأكاذيب كتبت لديكم وتصدقونها وتريدنا أن نصدقها مثلك
كل الأنبياء الموجودة في العهد القديم والسيد المسيح والتلاميذ كلهم يهود ولم يكن الإسلام قد ظهر إلا بعد المسيح في القرن السادس الميلادي فكيف يكون هؤلاء الأنبياء مسلمين أجب لنفسك لا نريد إجابة فنحن نعلم الإجابة واحتفظ بالإجابة لنفسك.. وإذا كان أنبيائكم والحواريين الموجودين لديكم مسلمين وليسوا يهوداً فهذا لا يعننيا في شيء لأن لدينا كتابنا المقدس الذي نعترف به ولا يهمنا اعترافكم أو عدم اعترافكم به أو إدعائكم بتحريفه.. 
لكن هذا ليس صلب الموضوع .. فصلب موضوع سؤالك أجبنا عليه كلنا والإجابة النهائية التي تقفل هذا الموضوع هي كما ذكرتها في أول الرسالة وذكرها أخي سامر 12 هي: (وقد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء لا تزن وأما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه فإن كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فاقلعهاو القها عنك )
إلي هنا إنتهي الموضوع وتم إجابتك على سؤالك.. ولا نحب الجدال أكثر من ذلك..


----------



## قيثارة الروح (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

لا تروح بعيد يا طارق البارحة مسكوا اردني يزني بابنتيه 16 سنة 13 سنة خمسة وسبعين مرة منذ ان كانتا في التسع سنوات 
اقرأ ذلك في العربية نت
والاغرب ان المحكمة الاردنية سجنته لعدة سنوات قصار..... 
لا اريد ان اسالك عن حكم الشرع وما اذا كان القضاء مصيبا او خاطئا، فقط اقول لك ان من فعلها قريبك ؟


----------



## remorb (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

العزيز قيثارة الروح
تهنئتي لك بإنضمامك إلينا في المنتدي..
ربنا يباركلنا فيك.. ويعطيك قوة.. 
صلوات القديسين معنا جميعاً..​


----------



## الباحث (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

لماذا تم إلغاء مداخلتى فى هذا الموضوع !؟


ليست المره الأولى التى يحدث فيها ذلك !


إن لم يكن لديكم رد على المداخلات التى اضعها فإحذفوا الموضوع باكمله , لكن حذف مداخلاتى فقط دون مبرر ودون أى تجاوز وفى نفس الوقت ترك الردود من جانبكم فقط ليس له معنى سوى تزييف الحقائق وعدم الأمانه !




لا حول ولاقوه إلا بالله


----------



## Christian Knight (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

*مستحيل ان يتم حذف المداخلة دون مبرر
فاما ان مداخلاتك كانت نسخ ولصق من مصدر محمدى
او ان ما فيها تم الرد عليه سابقا
او فيها تهجم على الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## الباحث (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



Christian Knight قال:


> *مستحيل ان يتم حذف المداخلة دون مبرر*


 
للأسف يا عزيزى هذا ما حدث : حذف دون سبب و أتحدى ان يكون فيها تجاوز فى أى حرف .

لقد تناولت الموضوع من زاويه جديده وبنصوص من كتابكم المقدس تؤكد أن الله قد مدح أنبياء قد فعلوا من الجرائم والموبقات ما يندى له الجبين , وبالتالى المر لم يعد يقتصر على مجرد نبى أخطأ , ثم تاب , ثم قبل الله توبته بل يتعدى ذلك ليشمل إلهكم الذى مدح هؤلاء الأنبياء ووصفهم بصفات الكمال والجلال  رغم كل ما فعلوه بل وجعلهم  .


*



فاما ان مداخلاتك كانت نسخ ولصق من مصدر محمدى
او ان ما فيها تم الرد عليه سابقا
او فيها تهجم على الكتاب المقدس

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

يا عزيزى تحلى بالصبر ولا تلقى بالإتهامات جزافا ودون دليل !

راجع مداخلاتى السابقه فلن تجدنى ممن ينسخون يا عزيزى .

تستطيع الإداره أن تضع مداخلتى وأتحدى أن يكون فيها أى تجاوز ولو بحرف أو حتى تلميح .

وأنها ليست مكرره كما أوضحت اعلاه ....... .


ننتظر الرد من جانب الإداره الموقره






*


----------



## Christian Knight (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

*اولا احنا ردينا عليك بالنصوص والادلة التى تثبت ان الكتاب المقدس يرفض خطية الزنا بجميع صورها
ثانيا لماذا لا يصفهم الله بصفات الكمال والجلال طالما انهم تابوا؟؟
الا تعلم ان التوبة تمحو الخطية وكأنها لم تحدث؟؟
ثالثا ان لم اقرأ كل رسائلك المحذوفة لكنى واثق تمام الثقة بانه تم حذفها لسبب من الاسباب السابق ذكرها*


----------



## الحوت (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

*ممكن سؤال لصاحب الموضوع او للزملاء المسلمين المحاورين هنا المعترضين ؟؟!!!

ممكن نعرف من حضرتهم من زنا مع من في قصة لواط وبناته ؟؟

هل زنا لوط مع بناتة ؟
ام بناتة اسقوا ابيهم خمره واضجعوا معه ؟

اولا لوط ليس نبي ولم يقل عنه الكتاب المقدس انه نبي .
ثاني شي لوط لم يزني مع بناتة بل بناتة هم الذين اصقوا اباهم خمرا حتى سكر ثم اضطجوا معه .

فلماذا التدليس والكذب في افواه المسلمين المدعين ان لوط زنا مع بناتة وان لوط نبي ؟؟!!

فين مكتوب بالكتاب المقدس ان لوط نبي ممكن تقتبسوا لنا لنص لو سمحتم الذي قال ان لوط نبي ؟؟!!!

فين مكتوب بالكتاب المقدس ان لوط زنا مع بناتة ؟

ناحيه اخرى ..

ما هو الخطأ في ذكر هذه القصة في الكتاب المقدس ؟
هل يجب ان يكون الله منافق حتى يخفي علينا خطايا البشر ؟
الا تقرأ بالجرائد وخصوصا في البلاد الاسلامية زنا المحارم ؟
هل يا ترى تتعظوا من هذه الاخبار ام هي بالاصل دعوة لممارسة زنا المحارم كما يدعي صاحب الموضوع ؟

الكتاب المقدس يفضح خطايا البشر جمعيا لانه " لا احد صالح الا الله وحده" ...
"الجميع اخطؤا واعوزهم مجد الله"

حد يقدر يثبت لنا ان الانبياء معصومين ؟
في مسلم على وجة الكون كله يقدر يثبت لنا ان رسوله انسان شريف ولو بذرة شرف واحده مع عدم التشبية بين "المحمد" مدعي النبؤة وبين انبياء الكتاب المقدس طبعا ؟!!

اذا النبي معصوم يبقى ليس نبي وانما اله ؟
الا يعلم المسلم ان المعصوم هو الله وحدة ؟!!!
لا طبعا لا يعرفون لانهم يقولون عن  "المحمد" انه معصوم وعجبي ..
وما دام محمد معصوم يبقى محمد هو الله لان الله هو وحدة المعصوم !!

الكتاب المقدس يذكر لنا خطايا جميع البشر سواء انبياء وغيرهم ليرينا ان الانسان خاطي والله وحدة المعصوم من الخطية ..

الانبياء في الكتاب المقدس "ما عدا لوط فهو ليس نبي" اخطؤا ولكن لم تكن خطاياهم خط سير يسيرون عليها بل كانت عثرات سقطوا فيها وعاقبهم الله وتابوا ..

اما "المحمد" فكان خط سيرة لواط وشذوذ وزنا كذب ونفاق وقتل ووووو الخ

يبقى محمد نبي كذاب والقران كتاب من تاليف البشر ...

لان النبي لا تكون حياتة مبنية على النفاق والكذب واللواط والزنا والشذوذ والقتل والنهب والسرقة وووالخ ...*


----------



## Christian Knight (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

*رد اكثر من رائع يا اخ رياض, ربنا يباركك*


----------



## My Rock (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*



الباحث قال:


> لماذا تم إلغاء مداخلتى فى هذا الموضوع !؟
> 
> 
> ليست المره الأولى التى يحدث فيها ذلك !
> ...


 
قبل ان تعزف الاسطوانة المشروخة بتاعتكم وجب عليك قراءة الاعلان الذي اعلناه, ان الموقع انتقل الى سيرفر جديد و قد خصرنا مشاركات اخر يوم و هي بحدود الالف مشاركة

اما تزييف الحقائق و هدم الامانة فتركناها لمحمدك و عيوشة النعنوشة 

و احذرك ان تحاول بأي طريقة ان تقل ادبك فحسابك سيكون عسير

نحن قادرين ان نرد عليك و على عشرة من امثال بتاع النسخ و اللصق

الموضوع محصور في النصوص التي تحرض او ترشع زنا المحارم, فأن وجد شئ (نحن نعلم بعدم وجودها اصلا) فضعوها لنتناقش, و الا فلا مداخلة و مماطلة اخرى

7 صفحات و اكثر من 60 مشاركة نحاول ان نفهم المحمدي و نطالبه بنص واحد و لم يأتي بحرف واحد اصلا! فأي مستوى حوار هذا و اي التفاتة؟

و عجبي!


----------



## remorb (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بخصوص زنا المحارم*

إننا نخرج كثيراً عن الموضوع الأصلي
بالرغم من سابقة حسمه بالردود على المحمدي
فقد أتي أخونا رياض بملخص شامل بالردود التي أوردناها جميعاً في هذا الموضوع..
وبالرغم من ردودنا عليه.. لم يأت المحمدي بنص واحد في كتابنا المقدس يبيح زنا المحارم..
وقد أجبناه على السؤال الذي سأله وتحاور فيه بما فيه الكفاية..
إن لم يأت بنص من كتابنا المقدس كما زعم.. فإن باب الحوار في هذه المسألة قد أغلق..
لثبوت إفلاس المحمدي.. ويكون ما إدعاه كذباً وتدليساً .. ومجادلته ما هي إلا للمجادلة فقط..​


----------

